# My Car + Victoria Concours Red Wax



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all.

Many of you have seen my car in the 8L forum section many times. I kind of have an OCD with cleaning it. Lol.

I thought i'd post up my car here for members to see. I've put many many hours into the car, and while it still isn't 100% perfect in my eyes it's almost there.

Some pictures of last night after i applied Victoria Concourse Wax with my hands.








































Thanks for looking and i'll appreciate any comments or advice anyone has for me.

Finally got the image hosting sorted out, please tell me you can see the pictures! Or i'll loose my marbles!

G


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Different exposure (please don't laugh at my camera skills i'm a newbie with it and find it rather hard to use lol!)























































My Favorites!
































































Thanks for looking. Please feel free to comment, any advice for camera will be really appreciated, never thought taking pictures would be so difficult!

G


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking Great!

Can only see the photos once i've 'Quoted' your post, and copied/pasted the link into Mozilla. Once loaded i can then refresh the page and they are visible in the thread.

Good work however.

James.

Maybe this is due to the Hosting of your pictures. - Try www.imageshack.us for a free solution.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah i cant see pics??


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

Can't see any pictures sorry


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Can you seee them now? 

G


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work car looks great


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

looks really good.

vic concours is excellent on dark metallic paints, cant praise it enough.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

looks very nice there mr g!


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

One more shot of the car after i'd applied the wax!








[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

Yes thanks mate , and that looks absolutely stunning!!!!!!

I think wow is in order.Plus nice camera work.

Would you rate vics concours above say -Supernatural or Chemical 50/50?

Who wants to detail Columbo- 1970 detective car?


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

looks very nice cant wait to get my vics this week, how many layers did you use on that?


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

This is just 1 layer of Vics. 

TBH i cant really say about the CG 50/50 or Supernatural as i do not own them "yet". When i do i'll let you know.

What i can say though is, having only had 476s and 915 to apply i though that i would not be able to get a much better finish than what i had already achieved. How wrong was i!!

After i'd wiped the car down removing the Vics, the difference was clear. I love collinite and with Vics on top i love it even better, but i know that Vics is the product here that is making all the difference to the car and the depth of shine etc.

Outstanding product!

G


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and one of my faves :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks brilliant, very slick


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous car!!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

stunning:thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

great work!!!

i so can't wait to apply vic to the focus but i'm waiting for my spring deatil


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great looking car for the year, wouldnt think it was a x reg.....great work


----------

